# MP-4 Support



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Internal support for MPEG-4, especially on TTCB transfers. *PLEASE!*


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

The S2s will never have this, they don't have the hardware. But the S3 & TiVo HD will be getting MPEG-4/H.264 support (and maybe WMV/VC-1) later this year, as it is part of the YouTube support that is coming.


----------



## tluxon (Feb 28, 2002)

lrhorer said:


> Internal support for MPEG-4, especially on TTCB transfers. *PLEASE!*


In the meantime, doesn't pyTiVo work for you? I've used it to import many videos from various formats (primarily H.264 and flash video) and it works very well.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

megazone said:


> The S2s will never have this, they don't have the hardware.


True. I imagine the development will soon split into completely independant builds for S2 and S3 boxes, and at some point the S2 development will be capped. Regardless, I don't have S2 TiVos, so I am only personally concerned with S3 development.



megazone said:


> But the S3 & TiVo HD will be getting MPEG-4/H.264 support (and maybe WMV/VC-1) later this year, as it is part of the YouTube support that is coming.


If you will look, you will see the original post was back in March. Since then I have heard of the YouTube MP-4 support coming down the pipe. My only question is, "Will it be limited to internal internet protocols?". I want it to be able to work with TTCB content and with my CATV company's streams if at some point (as seems likely) they start broadcasting MP-4 content.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

tluxon said:


> In the meantime, doesn't pyTiVo work for you? I've used it to import many videos from various formats (primarily H.264 and flash video) and it works very well.


Transcoding a 20Mbps 1080i HD movie from MP-4 to MP-2 in real time is quite beyond the capabilities of my server. What's more, it requires transcoding. I want to transfer native MP-4 content back and forth on my server and my TiVos. MP-4 will easily transfer much faster than real time, maybe 8x or more.


----------

